# 2000 GLE not shifting into over drive



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have had my Altima for close to 7 months now and I have always noticed that my rpms were a little high while going around 55-65 mph(2600-3000. I just thought it was the car since Nissan's are known for not the greatest mpg. However I notice that sometimes it shifts and the rpm go down to around 2100-2200. The only problem is that almost ever time it doesn't shift so I am forced to drive at the higher rpms. I have checked all my fluids everything is perfect amount expect oil which I noticed is quite high( I will probably be draining some this weekend). I have never drained the transmission fluid so that is probably my next thing to do.

Is there any cause for it to not shift into a higher gear? I usually just let off the gas and it shifts under 3000 rpm for better mpg but when I get into that gear I can bring it up past 3000 rpm without it shifting. 

I hope somebody can help me out.

Thanks for your time,

Darren


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

hmmm my alti does the same thing, i dont think its a problem or atleast ive never concedered it a problem. i make mine shift at my will although its an auto, i let of gas let it shift either up or down and continue again. i think its normal but i could be wrong, afterall the alti is my moms car and i dont drive it daily. i hate auto in general so ....


----------



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well if I ever take it on the interstate I am thinking that my engine will just be screaming if it won't shift. I know the transmission has a temperature sensor but this happens in both very cold and moderately warm temperatures. Should I try going faster and see if it shifts? 

Any other ideas on if it is normal or not? Thanks Divo25 for your post.


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well seems like its not normal. i tried looking thru identifix but couldnt find anything on this. best bet is to take it to a tranny shop and see what they have to say.

as for the interstate thing dont worry about that. overdrive is there to save gas and its not gonna hurt anything if its stuck in 3rd just use a little more gas cause of the higher RPMs. its just like driving a car around with a 3 speed tranny.


----------



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

I know it can't hurt anything I am just wanting better gas mileage. Should I try replacing the coolant temperature sensor? Or would I just be better off taking it somewhere and having people look at it then me replacing different things seeing if it will fix it. If I tried turning the over drive button off then when I reach those speeds when I am wanting a shift I hit it would that do anything or is it just a waste? Thank you DjMystery101 for your post.


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

well your best bet is taking it to someone to see what wrong. if you could fix it yourself then go for it or have them do it if its something internal in the tranny. unless you know how to work on those trannies..... which isnt the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if this will help....but I had a similar problem after I got stuck in the snow spinning the tires for an hour, after I started driving it wouldn't shift, it would rev up, then id let off the gas, the rpms would go down and then start goin up again. There is a fusebox in the engine and the overdrive fuse? blew out and had to be replaced. Again I dont know if this helps but its worth checking all the fuses.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

It is supposed to do that, especially when its cold. This is not a problem unless its sticking in second, or third, if its more than about ten minutes of driving. Gas mileage will not be affected as these engines are actually more efficient around 3 thousand rpm, as far as power to gas being used ratio (if you keep your foot out of it). Of course i know that 3 thousand rpms in third gear going about 65 over time will use more gas. But really, how much more? heh welp as long you're not around 4 or 5 thousand rpms your trans is fine.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

tremer88 said:


> It is supposed to do that, especially when its cold. This is not a problem unless its sticking in second, or third, if its more than about ten minutes of driving. Gas mileage will not be affected as these engines are actually more efficient around 3 thousand rpm, as far as power to gas being used ratio (if you keep your foot out of it). Of course i know that 3 thousand rpms in third gear going about 65 over time will use more gas. But really, how much more? heh welp as long you're not around 4 or 5 thousand rpms your trans is fine.


Amen! thats what im thinking


----------



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

So I should just deal with only getting 17-18 mpg  From what I am understanding is that the transmission has a temperature control gauge on it and when I just start driving the car the transmission doesn't shift completely until it is at optimal operating temperature? Is there a major affect on this from the temperature outside meaning when it becomes 70-90+ out will the tranny still need to warm up? I have read all the threads on gas mileage I was hoping that this would be something I could fix so I could start getting better gas mileage. Any hints on getting better gas mileage? I drive basically like a granny, put in good gas, tires are properly inflated, replaced air filter, all fluids are good, the only thing I can think of is having my stereo add weight but from what I have been reading on different websites that is only 1-2% per 100 pounds and mine is less then that. 

Thanks for all the replies so far,

Darren


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, its true these auto transmissions don't hook up the stock engines power good enough. Its either just a crappy transmission, or that the stock engine doesn't have enough power to get it to do what seems like it SHOULD do, I think its a combination of both. My biggest complaint about these transmissions is the shift points are too early. You would surely get better numbers if you had a manual. I have a cold air intake and a flow master muffler, and my gas mileage shot up about from about 19-21 to 22-26 mpg around town. The air boxes on these things IMO are pretty choking (but arent they all?) Of course i'm still only about 22 around town but i have my foot into it . The extra 20 hp or so just from these two things seems to keep the transmission in line.


----------



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

Which one of your upgrades did you think helped the most? Also how much did you end up paying for them? Thanks for the advice if I can't fix it any other way I might look into that. I agree the shift points are to early and I wish I could change that but o well what can ya do.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

the intake helped the most. Look on ebay for them, they are dirt cheap, and all you have to do is replace the stock the air box with a cone style filter. It came with a chrome tube to replace the rubber one that goes from the MAF to the intake manifold, but it ended up not fitting. Its just for looks though since its the same size as the rubber one. You can just buy the cone filters themselves i think. no dif in price though

eBay Motors: 93-99 NISSAN ALTIMA XE GXE GLE AIR INTAKE 94 95 96 97 (item 230114412269 end time Apr-11-07 17:07:52 PDT)


----------



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

How much mpg did you gain when you put on a cold air intake? Was it a pretty easy install? I might do this once I figure out what is wrong with my car. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

What are some of the cons of having a cold air intake? I can't seem to find any. Does it put extra stress on the engine?


----------



## Darren5531 (Mar 30, 2007)

I believe I read somewhere about how they have problems if they get to wet like rain or snow. I am unsure of this so I may be completely wrong.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wont happen, unless you have tubing that gets the filter low to the ground. True cold air systems catch cold air from low to the ground or close to the front bumper, and usually have long expensive tubes that go with them. The temperature of the air effects power somewhat, but not that much. (mabye a few hp)
"Cold air" is just a term given to anything that replaces the air box. The stock tube is pretty high and short in the altima, so this wont happen. All you're doing here is replacing the stock air box with a filter of higher CFM. If you put in a k&n filter, that would help also, but not quite as much as replacing the whole air box. As far as putting more stress on your engine, absolutely not. Nothing will "stress" your engine unless you floor it all the time, have a big turbo, or if you are shooting nos into it. You're actually stressing your engine more by not having some modest performance parts (not a turbo or nos), as the fuel system has to work harder, and the engine rpms have to go higher to achieve the same amount of power.


----------

